# Plymouth 'B' Power Station



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 27, 2008)

Plymouth 'B' was built by the Central Electricity Generating Board, and was completed in 1951.

It housed three 30megawatt turbo alternators and was in service until 1981 when it was put into reserve & later demo'd in 1992...

credit for this site does not belong to the Kernowexpeditionaryforce, but another member who wishes to remain nameless....& thanks again for a great explore.....


a few pics of the station in the early 90's (credit to cyberheritage)






















onto our exploration of the remaining buildings......

an interesting site, with underground cable tunnels (flooded in many parts) scotty and myself had a shoes and socks off moment to explore futher....we both ended up soaking wet, stinking and i'd drowned my mobile and killed it all good! 













































































thanks all for a great nite, myself and scotty did a reccy for another site nearby after this explore, and a report for that will be up in due course!.... great nite


----------



## Engineer (Jun 27, 2008)

*Plymouth Power Station*

Nice explore, lots of sprinkler pipework still in place.
Looks identical to the old Llynfi Power Station except no cooling towers needed.

Think you need some wellies,lol.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 27, 2008)

great explore and thanks to the nameless 

thats water very clear, very still. untill you walked through it, the soft silt like stuff on the bottom moved and the vis went from great to shit.

still worth it tho 

here is some of mine.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

:jimlad:Very interesting report with a good bit of history too.
Some good photos there. In particular, I like the last shot with the extra secure door frame. Probably some of the coolest chimneys I've seen on a Power Station site too -can't beat a bit of brickwork 
Thanks for sharing! 

Lb


----------



## Scrub2000 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks to the nameless - very good of ya!

A few of mine:-














































Cheers :thumb


----------



## Underworld (Jun 27, 2008)

Great report. Need to get bigger wellys by the looks of things. I liked that last photo. Great depth of field.

UW


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

More excellent photos -don't forget the scuba gear next time chaps! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice report & excellent pics guys!  Looks like they're still lots of interesting bits left standing.


----------



## lost (Jun 27, 2008)

No shoes or socks, brave!
I wouldn't do that, fugg getting gangrene.


----------



## lycos (Jun 27, 2008)

Another job well done guys, excellent pics all round as usual,very impressive, 
Electricity and water...great combo!
Catch you all soon,
Lycos.


----------



## graybags (Jun 27, 2008)

*Plymouth*

Some nice pics there chaps, also nice to see some pics from my good friend Mr J's website !

G


----------



## ashless (Jun 28, 2008)

Quality!


----------

